# Charter boats.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Does anybody have any figures on how many charter boats fish the bay and outside for the months of Dec; Jan.; March for stripers in Va. ? The more, the easier to get out on short notice. Thanks. wdbrand.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

There are a ton of us, between the northern boats that reside here in the winter months and the normal va beach fleet we can get you and your group taken care of. if you have a date in mind give us a call and we will see what we can do for you 


Capt. Mike Beane


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*kapoc,*

what would you consider a ton of boats? 100; 300; 500 charter boats? wdbrand.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

To be honest just in Va there are over 600 regestered charterboats not counting the boats from MD and NC that winter here in Va beach. So finding a boat on short notice shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Thanks, Kapoc. Just seems like more and more come up from the south each year. Good luck.


----------

